# ouvrir sur



## Yukia

Según mi texto, el Libro de Rut (de la Biblia) _ouvre sur l'universalisme et sur l'avenir_. En los diccionarios sólo encuentro _ouvrir sur_ como "dar a", "mirar a", y en este caso no veo qué sentido puede tener. ¿Alguien lo sabe? Gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También pueda que convenga la traducción literal, pero habría que ver el contexto:

*Abre al* universalismo y al porvenir...


----------



## Yukia

¿Quizás podría ser "inaugura"? Rut es una extranjera que se casa con un judío y, pese a que no es hebrea, de su linaje directo nacerá Jesús. Su caso es una muesra de que la bondad de Dios se extiende más allá del pueblo elegido por Él.


----------



## chlapec

¿Qué os parece? Yo creo que la expresión sería fiel al sentido del original:
"...abre la puerta al universalismo y al porvenir"


----------



## Yukia

Sí, está bien. Es menos comprometido que "inaugura", gracias.


----------



## Ralipaniep

Creo que la expresión debe traducirse por "trata de", porque tecleando en Google la exxpresión le libre ouvre sur se encuentran muchos ejemplos que así lo sugieren. 

El siguiente es una crítica de Fnac sobre un libro:... Le livre ouvre sur les retrouvailles de trois personnages, Karine, Claire et Pierre, qui se sont connus en khâgne, à Lyon, en 1975. Ils se sont croisés, ils se sont aimés, ils se sont quittés...

Otro ejemplo es un titular de una publicación:
http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/200...-livre-ouvre-sur-le-reve-et-la-tolerance.html


----------



## Yukia

Nunca lo había visto utilizado así, gracias por la aportación.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ralipaniep:

Lo siento, pero nunca lo interpretaría así. 

"Ouvrir sur" es dar acceso a otra cosa. Hay un punto original que permite acceder (con la vista, la imaginación, el pensamiento, la filosofía...) a otras cosas. 

"Ouvrir" es también empezar. Un livre qui ouvre sur une scène particulière (como cuando se abre el telón en un teatro), es que empieza así, con esta escena / tema/ situación que luego explican. A mi juicio, no tiene más interpretación. 

Nunca lo he visto empleado en el sentido de "tratar de". Pero puede que el uso haya cambiado, y me gustaría saber qué opinan los demás.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Como Gévy, yo tampoco lo interpretaría "tratar de". Más bien, pienso en una puerta que da acceso, o a una ventana que se abre hacia algo.

La idea de empezar _ya no_ me parece atinada.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

También creo que _trata de_ es demasiado "reductor" en comparación con _ouvrir sur_.
El autor habría dicho: Dans le livre de Ruth il s'agit d'universalisme / 

En este caso no se habla de _empezar por_ ya que el libro describe primero el éxodo de la familia política de Ruth.

Es pues la idea de _abrir la puerta_ de chlapec (o una ventana) / dar a (diccionario) / abre una reflexión sobre... (este último solo para dar la idea, no es propuesta de traducción).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> En este caso no se habla de _empezar por_ ya que el libro describe primero el éxodo de la familia política de Ruth.



Al igual que Martine, no creo que "*empezar por*" tenga cabida en este caso, si bien podría ser una versión apropiada en otros contextos. En efecto, la historia empieza durante una temporada de hambre en Israel, y la partida de la familia de Elimélec y Noemí. (Rut 1:1).

Quizá una opción sea "brindar acceso". Otra opción: "ser la puerta a". También me gusta "abrir la puerta a".


----------



## Yukia

Entonces estamos todos de acuerdo en que en este caso lo mejor es traducir _ourir sur _por _abrir la puerta a_. Aun así, tomo nota del uso que aporta Ralipaniep.


----------



## Ralipaniep

Yukia said:


> Entonces estamos todos de acuerdo en que en este caso lo mejor es traducir _ourir sur _por _abrir la puerta a_. Aun así, tomo nota del uso que aporta Ralipaniep.


 

Yo últimamente he estado traduciendo una colección de libros franceses sobre cine y el "ouvrir sur" me ha salido bastantes veces. Finalmente, sin duda alguna, lo he traducido por "trata de" (después de muchísimos quebraderos de cabeza). He llegado a la conclusión de que es una expresión reciente.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Y, efectivamente, como dicen algunos amigos aquí, en ciertos contextos "ouvrir sur" es "empezar con/por".

Lefort, por ejemplo, cita en un texto suyo las palabras iniciales de un ensayo de Blanchot sobre Mallarmé, expresando:

"Il y a quelques années, Blanchot *ouvrait* un bref et fulgurant essai consacré à Mallarmé *sur* ces mots: '...à partir de 1866, il a toujours pensé et dit...' "

Es decir: "Hace algunos años, Blanchot *empezaba *un breve y fulgurante ensayo dedicado a Mallarmé *con *estas palabras: "a partir...".

Buenas tardes a tod@s...


----------



## Sordello

Hola a todos!

Retomo este hilo con la siguiente incógnita:

"Comme dans les processus paradoxaux de la personalité, lorsque émerge une psychopathologie, les frontières disparaissaient au profit de l'indifférenciation, le repli sur soi ouvrait sur le vide métastatique."

Mi versión:

"Como en los procesos paradógicos de la personalidad, cuando emerge una psicopatología, las fronteras desaparecían en provecho de la indiferenciación, el repliegue sobre sí {daba con/empezaba por} el vacío metastático."

Tengo dos preguntas al respecto: primero, no estoy seguro si ese "ouvrait" se refiere al verbo "ouvrir" o al verbo "ouvrer". Más probablemente se refiera al primero, pero cuento con sus opiniones.
La segunda, en caso de ser el primero, está bien manifiesta en las alternativas que pongo entre corchetes. Se me ocurrió como posibilidad "dar con" en el sentido que está expuesto más arriba en el hilo. Pero después de leer el post de Leon Izquierdo veo que el problema no es de resolución sencilla.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Nueva pregunta!​
Hola.

Releyendo este post, me encuentro con una dificultad.

En el texto que he comentado esta mañana que estoy leyendo ("La prose du monde", de M. Merleau-Ponty) hay una afirmación en la que aparece este complejo "ouvrir sur" y me genera ciertas dudas en cuanto al matiz.

A manera de contexto, diré que la frase en cuestión se enlaza con la aseveración previa del autor acerca de que la pintura moderna plantea un problema que difiere mucho del problema del retorno al individuo. Y dice: "Il s'agit de savoir comment l'on peut communiquer sans le recours d'une nature préetablie et sur laquelle nos sens à tous ouvrairaient".

Me parece que aquí la idea no es la de "empezar con". Creo que habría que interpretarlo como que nuestros sentidos nos "abren" (a todos) a dicha naturaleza preestablecida. Pasándolo en limpio, yo diría: "...y a la cual nuestros sentidos harían que todos accediéramos/tuviésemos acceso". No sé si por hilar demasiado fino estoy comentiendo un error muy grueso.

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Quizás esto te ayude:



> *A. *−[Le suj. désigne l'ouverture]   *1.* Être un moyen de communication orienté vers tel ou tel espace et/ou un moyen d'accès à tel ou tel espace.
> 
> *a)* *Qqc.**2* *(de qqc.**3**) ouvre sur qqc.**5*  Synon. _donner sur, regarder sur._
> 
> − _En partic._ [Avec un compl. désignant une partie du référent du suj.]
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ouvrir


----------



## jprr

En reformulant de manière simplifiée:
sans admettre que les sens de chacun d'entre nous ouvriraient sur une nature préetablie.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

...y a la cual los sentidos de todos nosotros se abrirían / darían acceso. ¿Algo así?


----------



## jprr

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ...y a la cual los sentidos de todos nosotros se abrirían / darían acceso. ¿Algo así?


Pour moi - oui, c'est exactement l'idée.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Puede que me equivoque por completo, pero me da la impresión de que aquí los sentidos son más bien actores pasivos: ellos no abren nada por si mismos.

Si es así (el texto lo dirá), se podría probar con:

... a la cual nuestros sentidos/los sentidos de todos nosotros se verían *abocados*

Esto supone el rol pasivo de nuestros sentidos dentro de la frase, lo que, repito, no sé si es el caso.

Saludos.


----------

